# BeQuiet Silent Wings 3



## Pixy (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo liebes BeQuiet Team,

bei aktuellen Kühlern und Netzteilen setzt Ihr auf neue Silent  Wings Lüfter. 
Wann kommen diese, in Form von Silent Wings 3 Lüfter, in den Einzelhandel?


Gruß Pixy


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (29. Januar 2015)

Ich denke das wird dir keiner beantworten können,es sei den du hat einen DeLorean aus dem Film,Zurück in die Zukunft.


----------



## Pixy (29. Januar 2015)

Ich denke BeQuiet wird schon was dazu sagen können.
Zumal die Lüfter auch nicht erst seit gestern verbaut werden.

Das Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 10 gibt es nun ja auch schon seit 2012.
Da könnte es schon durchaus hinkommen.

Im Letzten Jahr las ich irgendwo sowas von Anfang 2015.
Deswegen möchte ich es jetzt genauer Wissen.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (30. Januar 2015)

Ja,die Silent Wings 2 gibts schon seid 2012.Aber das demnähst die Wings 3er Reihe kommen soll oder angekündigt wurden ist oder ähnlichem angaben dazu,das wär mit neu?Darf man fragen woher du die Infos hast?Denn nicht alles was im Internet steht ist auch wahrheitsgemäß.
Ich konnte auch nach aktuellen recherchen im Internet dazu nichts finden.Also solange nichts offieziell vom Hersteller angekündigt wurden ist,würde ich mir nicht den Kopf darüber zerbrechen.


----------



## Octobit (30. Januar 2015)

Steht selbst auf der beQuiet Seite, dass in den E10 z.b. SilentWings 3 verbaut sind.



> SilentWings® 3 bietet einen verbesserten Lüfterrahmen, strömungsoptimierte Lüfterblätter, ein Fluid-Dynamic-Lager mit Kupferkern und einen hochwertigen 6-Pol Lüftermotor für weniger Vibrationen



Quelle: Leises Netzteil STRAIGHT POWER 10 | 600W CM be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC

Von daher würde ich auch gerne erfahren, wann die in den Einzelhandel kommen 

Gruß,
Octobit


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2015)

Hier eine Antwort im Computer Base Forum von BeQuiet.
Silent Wings 3 - ComputerBase Forum

Herbst 2015 ist aber schon kräftig.
Normaler Weise müsste jetzt der Shitstorm kommen, denn immerhin gibt es sie bereits seit dem Release des E10.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (30. Januar 2015)

Ja,im Netzteil gibts es die Lüfter,ich meinte auch als Gehäuse/CPU-Lüfter einzel.Nicht mißverstehen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2015)

Genau. Und die sollen wohl im Herbst 2015 kommen.
Meiner Meinung nach ein Witz.


----------



## Neronimo (30. Januar 2015)

Man kann sich ja ein E10 mit kp,100W kaufen und die Silent Wings ausbauen


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2015)

Der dreht 1200rpm. 
Nimm das 800 Watt Modell. Der dreht 2100rpm.


----------



## be quiet! Support (2. Februar 2015)

> Wann kommen diese, in Form von Silent Wings 3 Lüfter, in den Einzelhandel?


Derzeit arbeiten wir daran den Silent Wings 3 in den Größen 80mm, 92mm, 120mm, 140mm in den Varianten PWM und Standard in den Handel zubringen.
Im Moment steht der geplante Verkaufsstart auf dem 3. Quartal 2015. Aber bitte nicht darauf festnageln...



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ich denke das wird dir keiner beantworten  können,es sei den du hat einen DeLorean aus dem Film,Zurück in die  Zukunft.



ein gut funktionierender Fluxkompensator könnte schon ausreichend sein 

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Pixy (2. Februar 2015)

> 3. Quartal 2015.



Lol, ich möchte nur 3Lüfter und nicht das Lager aufkaufen.
Aber vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Dann fange ich mal an zu sparen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2015)

Wird es also weiterhin keine größeren Modelle als 140mm geben?
Plant BeQuiet irgendwann LED Modelle?


----------



## Pixy (2. Februar 2015)

Größere Modelle wären wirklich Klasse.
Momentan muss man immer auf Hersteller zurück greifen, die nur laute Lüfter haben.

In vielen Gehäusen gibt es oft einen 200mm Lüfter.
Die fliegen als erstes oftmals raus und dann beginnt die Suche nache leisen Alternativen. 

Große 200mm Lüfter von BeQuiet wären förmlich eine Erlösung.
Allerdings könnte es vielleicht welche von Noiseblocker geben.
In der Umfrage vor ein paar Wochen, waren die 200mm Lüfter sehr gefragt.

Mal schauen welcher Hersteller schneller ist, der verdient sich daran eine goldene Nase.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2015)

Hersteller, die 200mm Lüfter im Programm haben, verdienen sich dumm und dusselig. 
Hersteller, die LED Lüfter anbieten, verdienen sich dumm und dusselig.


----------



## Pixy (3. Februar 2015)

LED ist mir egal, leise und effizient muss es sein.
Leise bekommt man oft, allerdings bringt mir ein Lüfter mit 200U/min auch nix.


----------



## Arko17 (4. Februar 2015)

200mm Lüfter wären sehr geil und LED auch. Ich hab ein NZXT Phantom Gehäuse, was zwar schick ist, aber einen riesigen Krach macht... 
Wenns n 200mm gäbe würd ich ihn sofort kaufen.


----------



## Teddybaer123 (17. Juni 2015)

Lüfter mit geschlossenem Rand und guter Entkopplung wäre genial, da man diese perfekt für Radiatoren für Wasserkühlungen benutzen kann.
Meine Silent Wings 2 sind für Radis leider nicht so gut geeignet. :/


----------



## Nikno (17. Juni 2015)

LED Lüfter fände ich auch eine wirklich gute Idee.

In meinem Rechner jetzt hab ich aufgrund der Optik tolle bunte Lüfter eingebaut. Aber mit richtigen Silent Wings wäre ich schon zufriedener, aber ohne LEDs ist mir die Optik doch wichtiger.


----------



## be quiet! Support (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo allerseits,

leider gibt es nicht sonderelich viel Neues zu den Silent Wings 3  zu berichten.

Es wird die Lüfter ausschließlich in den Varianten 120mm & 140mm geben. Die 80mm & 92mm Lüfter werden wegfallen.

Der Luftdruck der Lüfter wird deutlich erhöht, im Verhältnis zu den SW2, sein, damit diese performanter auf einem Radiator arbeiten.
Der Rahmen wird jedoch nicht geschlossen sein.

Das Mounting der Lüfter wird komplett neu sein. Es wird auch eine Befestigungsvariante geben um die Lüfter einfach auf einem Radiator zu befestigen.

Eine Variante mit LED's ist nicht geplant.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Nikno (19. Juni 2015)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Die 80mm & 92mm Lüfter werden wegfallen.
> 
> Eine Variante mit LED's ist nicht geplant.



Ja die kleinen Lüfter kauft ja eh niemand mehr, aber ich finde es schon schade, dass es keine LED-Varianten geben soll.


----------



## bennySB (20. Juni 2015)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> leider gibt es nicht sonderelich viel Neues zu den Silent Wings 3  zu berichten.
> 
> ...



Gut das ich erst ende des Jahres neue Lüfter brauche, dann aber gleich 14 Stück. Mal schauen wie arm ich dann werde xD


----------



## joker47 (1. Juli 2015)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> leider gibt es nicht sonderelich viel Neues zu den Silent Wings 3  zu berichten.
> 
> ...



Ihr habt auch mal in einem Video so Lüfterringe gezeigt mit welchen man die Lüfter in verschiedenen Farben modden kann. So wie es bei den Corsair Fans auch der Fall ist. Das wäre echt super weil man dann endlich LEISE mit der besten Optik kombinieren kann. Kommen diese dann mit den SW3 oder habt ihr die Idee wieder verworfen?


----------



## be quiet! Support (1. Juli 2015)

Hi joker47,

das Video und das Thema als solches scheinen etwas an mir vorbei gegangen zu sein 

Kannst Du mir vielleicht den Link zu dem Video posten?

Dass es farbliche Ringe zu den Silent Wings 3 geben wird, kann ich nicht bestätigen.


----------



## bennySB (1. Juli 2015)

Persönlich kenne ich nur ringe für die Schrauben zum befestigen, aber das ist ja nichts besonderes, gibt es ja in einigen Shops zu kaufen.


----------



## joker47 (2. Juli 2015)

War garnicht mehr so leicht zu finden und hab seit dem Video auch LEIDER nichts mehr von den Ringen gehört. Aber hier ist es.  Ab Minute 9 ca.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ng_rajEF3Aw
Sollte ja auch garnicht mal so ein riesengroßer Aufwand sein und würde vorallem optisch viel hermachen. Die Optik ist ja nicht gerade für wenige ein wichtiges Kaufargument. Man könnte ja auch solche Ringe ohne Lüfter in kleinen Tütchen anbieten.


----------



## bennySB (2. Juli 2015)

Okay die sehen wirklich nicht schlecht aus um den letzten Kick an der Optik zu geben, kenne ich jetzt auch noch net.


----------



## joker47 (6. Juli 2015)

Ja wäre mal schön was vom Support dazu zu hören. Hoffe das Projekt wurde nicht begraben.


----------



## TheJudge (6. Juli 2015)

joker47 schrieb:


> Ja wäre mal schön was vom Support dazu zu hören. Hoffe das Projekt wurde nicht begraben.



Naja, bei den alten Straight Power bzw. den "aktuellen" Pure Power Netzteilen sind ja Sielent Wings mit den Ringen als Dämpfer verbaut (in orange), jetzt müsste man diese nur noch einzeln anbieten ...und in anderen Farben


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. Juli 2015)

Moin Moin allerseitz,

vielen Dank joker 47 für den Link. Das Video von Christoph kannte ich tatsächlich nicht.

Also die Silent Wing 3 wird es ausschließlich in schwarz geben, farbliche Applikationen sind nicht geplant.

Sobald die Silent Wings 3 auf dem Markt erhältlich sind, werden wir uns an die neuen Shadow Wings 2 machen.
Bei dieses Lüftern ist es durchaus möglich, dass es farbliche Variationen geben wird.

Hierfür seid ihr aber gefragt. Damit wir auf eure Wünsche eingehen können, müsst ihr unseren Service ein bisschen damit bombardieren.
Gerne könnt ihr Produktwünsche und Änderungsvorschläge an unseren Service(at)bequiet.com schreiben.
Dort werden eure Ideen gesammelt und dann an den entsprechende PM weitergeleitet.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Dynamitarde (23. Juli 2015)

Array


----------



## xHaru (26. Juli 2015)

Dann müssen wir ShadowWings3 in 200mm mit RGB-LEDs und Farbringen fordern! 

RGB-Controller gibts dann auch bei jedem 7. Lüfter gratis mit dazu


----------



## ValarDohaeris (20. August 2015)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Array



Zitat von Jake aus ta1/2m:
"Oh maaaan" -.-

Ernsthaft: die Lüfter werden doch schon seit...wann? Einer gefühlten Ewigkeit in den neueren Netzteilen verbaut.
Wieso also die abermalige Verschiebung?! Das nervt...!


----------



## TheJudge (8. Februar 2016)

Und es wird noch schlimmer



			
				be quiet Support schrieb:
			
		

> Seit Herbst letzten Jahres kommunizieren wird H1 als Launchzeitraum  (nicht Q1). Mittlerweile können wir auch sagen, dass es in Q1 nichts  mehr wird und dass es eher Sommer werden wird.
> 
> Grüße
> Christian



Also doch wieder zurück zu dem Plan defekte Netzteile aufkaufen und die SW3 da raus zu klauen Verkaufen sich die SW2 den so schlecht oder welchen Grund gibt es sonst die Lüfter nicht zum Verkauf frei zu geben?


----------



## be quiet! Support (8. Februar 2016)

In den Netzteilen sind 135mm Versionen des Lüfters verbaut. Gehäuselüfter haben nicht nur andere Abmessungen sondern auch erweiterte Anforderungen. Wir wollen die ohnehin schon guten Silent Wings 2 überbieten, bei gleicher Lautstärke mehr Leistung bieten. Dies bedarf Präzision im kleinsten Detail und ist uns mittlerweile gelungen. Die Verzögerungen von der ersten Ankündigung bis zum Launch hat keine marktwirschaftlichen Gründe.

Der Lüfter kommt, und zwar mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Ende H1 2016.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## NC_Malte (12. April 2016)

Ich habe am 8.2.16 mit _jemandem_ vom bequiet! Vertriebsteam gesprochen, dieser schrieb folgendes:

Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt gibt es noch kein genauen Termin an dem die Silent Wings 3 erscheinen werden.
Voraussichtlich werden diese Mitte 2016 kommen.
Leider können wir den Zeitpunkt nicht weiter eingrenzen.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2016)

Ich rechne inzwischen damit, dass der Silent Wings 4 eher auf den Markt kommen wird.


----------



## Hansi92 (13. April 2016)

Hoffentlich sind die dann besser für Radiatoren geeignet. Ich finde  die sw 2 angenehmer als noctua oder eloops. Bei denen empfinde ich das leise Rauschen störender wenn die aufdrehen. Am besten mit LEDs 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2016)

Da gibt es dann eine Sonderedition.
Silent Wings 3 Black Light Edition mit Schwarzlicht LEDs.


----------



## Hansi92 (16. April 2016)

Passt ja mein PC steht im Schlafzimmer. Da freut sich die Frau 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2016)

Ich werde nächstes Jahr im Sommer einen Silent Wing 3 gekauft haben gehabt!

Future III hilft bei aktuellen Entwicklung immer häufiger:
Der Postillon: Neue Zeitform Futur III eingeführt


----------



## evilgrin68 (17. April 2016)

Solange wie das Dauert, haben die Lüfter bestimmt eine Zusatzfunktion, die uns alle von den Socken haut. 
Schade eigentlich, aber ich werd dann wohl mal komplett auf die Venturi's umsteigen und diese dann auch im Bekanntenkreis verbauen.


----------



## Chimera (21. April 2016)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Solange wie das Dauert, haben die Lüfter bestimmt eine Zusatzfunktion, die uns alle von den Socken haut.
> Schade eigentlich, aber ich werd dann wohl mal komplett auf die Venturi's umsteigen und diese dann auch im Bekanntenkreis verbauen.




Special Feature: wenn er beim abschalten ne ungerade Anzahl Umdrehungen schafft, geht ne kleine Ladung Semtex hoch und wenn man 5 davon im Boden eingebaut hat, dann kann man den PC im Lowrider-Style jumpen lassen  Wird wohl der Nachbar unter einem keine Freude haben, aber ist doch egal... oft wird der PC solche Freudensprünge wohl eh nicht mitmachen 
Oooooder BQ hat im Geheimlabor Rotorblätter erfunden, die wie beim Hai die Zähne, nach dem abfallen von selbst nachwachsen. Anstatt Revolvergebiss ist es dann halt ein Revolverrotor. Oooooder noch cooler: sie haben es geschafft, dass der Strom und Siganle kabellos vom Lüfi zum Board/Lusteu übertragen wird. So wie es vor Jahren mal im Modellbau von SpeedPassion gedacht war, den Fahrtenregler ohne direkte Verbindung zu nem Akku mit Saft zu füttern (blieb leider nur ein Prototyp: Speed Passion Wireless). Wäre natürlich toll, wenn es Lüfter ohne Kabel gäb, wobei ich dann lieber Festplatten ohne Kabel möcht 
Na, mal gucken, womit uns BQ am Ende überraschen wird. Evtl. wird es ja ganz banal und die neuen Lüfter werden halt weiss anstatt schwarz wie bisher ooooder mit nem Hello-Kitty-Touch und leichter Rosanote


----------



## ShadowPvG (8. Juni 2016)

Sie kommen endlich  
... ohne "Specialfeatures"


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2016)

ShadowPvG schrieb:


> Sie kommen endlich
> ... ohne "Specialfeatures"



Naj ich weiß nicht.
Ich sehe schon eine Menge Dark Base 900 Case im Müll liegen, weil man nur die Lüfter brauchte.


----------



## ShadowPvG (9. Juni 2016)

Ich hab auch einen SilentWing 3 hier vom DPP 11^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2016)

ShadowPvG schrieb:


> Ich hab auch einen SilentWing 3 hier vom DPP 11^^


Eher Silent Wings 2.5 

Die SW3 sind hinsichtlich Design und Technik ja noch mal ein Stück überarbeitet worden.


----------



## plava (4. August 2016)

Die Silent Wings 3 kommen am 20.8.2016 auf den Markt.


----------



## econaut (5. August 2016)

Das glaube ich erst, wenn ich einen in der Hand halte


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. August 2016)

Was kann er besser als gute Lüfter? Mein SW2 140mm klackert unerträglich und der Volumenstrom ist mäßig, kein Vergleich zu guten Lüftern.
Der SW3 im Netzteil ist ziemlich ruhig, aber ich befürchte, dass die Entwicklungsrichtung nicht hin zu gutem Fördervolumen sondern hin zu noch
ruhiger bei Minimaldrehzahl ging. Dabei sit das völlig unbedeutend. Warten wir erste Tests ab, der Kabelbinder macht das schon...



plava schrieb:


> Die Silent Wings 3 kommen am 20.8.2016 auf den Markt.


Auf den virtuellen oder den realen?


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2016)

Ich hab die Lüfter ja im Case drin und ich kenne keinen besseren Lüfter.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (6. August 2016)

So langsam werde ich aber ungeduldig...

Möchte mir nicht zufällig jemand ein Sample aus seinem Dark Base fürs Roundup zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2016)

Hättest du gleich zum Release ein paar Dark Base Gehäuse gekauft, hättest du jetzt genug Lüfter.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (6. August 2016)

Das wird dann aber eine kostspielige Angelegenheit.
Wenn ich allein mal das günstigste Modell (knapp 170 Euro) umrechne... dafür würde ich glatt 65 Arctic F12 kriegen


----------



## vfxworld (6. August 2016)

Augen auf, kann man bereits vorbestellen, Release: 16. August

be quiet'!' Silent Wings 3 140 mm, Gehauselufter schwarz


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. August 2016)

Wenn das Bild stimmt, wurde am Impeller nix geändert. Wie zu erwarten...


----------



## bennySB (6. August 2016)

Naja wenn man den Angaben vertrauen darf dann sind sie ja überarbeitet, im Vergleich zu den Netzteil Versionen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. August 2016)

Aber der SW3 wird mit 100qm/h beworben, ein Fractal Design HF 14 schafft 200qm/h...
Der braucht viel weniger Drehzahl für dieselbe Förderleistung und ist darum leiser.
Aber warten wir den Test ab mit ersten realen Lüftern.


----------



## be quiet! Support (15. August 2016)

Es wurden auch am Impeller kleinere Verbesserungen vorgenommen. Ziel der Silent Wings 3 Lüfter war es, bei gleicher Lautstärke mehr Leistung gegenüber dem Silent Wings 2 Lüfter zu bieten. Und PWM Geräusche zu eliminieren. Dürfte doch interessant klingen 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. August 2016)

Mehr Leistung im Bezug auf was?
Mit der reduzierten Anzahl der Blätter spezialisiert man sich pauschal ja schon eher Richtung Kühler und Radiatoren. Da stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage, in wie fern die SW3 noch unter den effizienteren Gehäuselüftern mitmischen können. 
Selbst die alten SW2 haben in diesen Belangen schon eher zwiespältige Gefühle hinterlassen. Trotz der Tatsache, dass sie bereits relativ luftflussoptimiert waren...

Wäre natürlich um so interessanter gewesen, wenn man die Serie einfach aufgespalten hätte. Wer zweigleisig fährt, muss schließlich immer irgendwo Abstriche in Kauf nehmen. Bei der an sich ja bereits sehr guten Lagerung samt ausgebauter Motorisierung finde ich das sehr schade.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2016)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Mehr Leistung im Bezug auf was?



Im Bezug auf den Silent Wings 2, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. August 2016)

Es geht ja um das Einsatzgebiet. Bei "gleicher Lautstärke mehr Leistung gegenüber dem Silent Wings 2" klingt ja schön und gut - aber unter welchen Bedingungen?
Denke mal, der SW3 soll ein Hybride sein, der auch auf Kühlern oder Radiatoren mehr Leistung entfalten soll. Dem gegenüber steht aber nach wie vor die Frage nach der Förderleistung, die bei den SW2 leider  recht durchschnittlich war. Und wenn man denn von der Tendenz schon zu eher weniger aber dafür größeren Schaufeln geht, dann schwindet idR. auch immer das mögliche Fördervolumen (siehe P-Q Curve). Da kann dann auch die noch so ausgefeilte Lagerung nichts dran ändern, wenn sich der Rotor "totschaufelt". Wenn man so will, dann ist es also eine Frage der_ Effizienz_.


----------



## be quiet! Support (16. August 2016)

Vorallem im Bereich Luftdruck sind bei gleicher Lautstärke klare Verbesserungen nicht nur messbar sondern direkt spürbar. Dabei wird in etwa das gleiche Verhältnis von Lüfterdrehzahl zu Volumen gewahrt, die Messwerte sind immerhin ein paar Prozentpunkte besser.
Der SilentWings 3 Lüfter wird damit zum Allrounder, der auch auf Heatsinks und Radiatoren eingesetzt werden könnte. Volle Leistung für diesen Einsatzbereich gibt es mit den High-Speed Modellen.

Alles Weitere werdet ihr sicher heute im Laufe des Tages erfahren.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## v3nom (16. August 2016)

Haben die "High Speed" Versionen einen Nachteil im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich?
- lauter bei gleicher neidriger Drehzahl als die "non High Speed"?
- wie weit runter kommen die "High Speed" Lüfter per PWM?


----------



## Emiterr123 (16. August 2016)

Klackern die PWM Modelle wieder?


----------



## be quiet! Support (16. August 2016)

Keine Nachteile, natürlich gehen die nicht so weit runter wie die normale Version. Genaue Prozentangaben kann ich Dir leider nicht geben grade, habe keinen Zugriff.

be quiet! Silent Wings 3 High-Speed 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

PWM Geräusche sind auf ein absolutes Minumum reduziert, kein Unterschied zu non-PWM messbar.


----------



## Emiterr123 (16. August 2016)

Habe mir die 140mm HSPWM bestellt, die Silent Wings 2 mit PWM haben mich mit ihrem Klackern damals fast verrückt gemacht.


----------



## vfxworld (16. August 2016)

Wenn jemand die Dinger auf nen Radiator schnallt, kann er das evtl bebildern und Meinungen kundtun? Ich brauche für meine AiO andere Lüfter, schwanke zwischen den SW3 und den neuen Corsair ML. Als Gehäuselüfter bleiben die SW3 auf jeden Fall, es würden optisch also die SW3 besser. Jedoch ist mir die Leistungs wichtiger.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. August 2016)

Die ML Pro entsprechen leistungstechnisch - zumindest bei 140mm - den NF-A14 von Noctua. Dafür laufen sie meines Erachtens aber auch nicht ganz so rund.

An der Lautstärke der Silent Wings ist gewiss nichts auszusetzen. Bleibt nur abzuwarten, wie es dann mit der Leistung aussieht...


----------



## vfxworld (17. August 2016)

Hast du die ML denn schon? Was meinst du mit "nicht ganz so rund"? Ich dachte gerade diese sind gut geeignet, um sie runterzuregeln ohne Nebengeräusche. Die Angaben sind immerhin zwischen 400-2000 rpm, dachte die würden dann quasi kaum bis gar nicht hörbar in dem unteren Bereich laufen. Aber das ist ja nicht das Forum um über Corsair, sorry. 

Mit den SW3 und der Leistung hast du recht, bin echt gespannt, wie sie sich auf Radiatoren machen. Würde sie vom Aussehen her zumindest bevorzugen, da bei mir die anderen Lüfter durch das Case auch die SW3 sind. Wenn Sie sich aber für Radiatoren nicht sonderlich gut eignen sollten (liegen sie denn vernünftig an, so das die Lüfter nicht seitlich am Radiator vorbeiblasen? Ich will das nicht mit irgendwas abkleben, wie in einem PCGH Video zu sehen ist), nehme ich doch eher ein Konkurrenzprodukt.  Ein paar wenige Grad sind nicht tragisch, deswegen, bin mal auf die ersten Meinungen gespannt. Als Gehäuselüfter gefallen sie mir jedenfall sehr gut.

Mit den Noctua, so gut sie auch sind, werde ich einfach vom aussehen her nicht warm, auch wenn das eigentlich nur ne Nebenrolle spielt. Sie passen einfach nich zum Rest.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. August 2016)

Richtig, hinsichtlich Corsair vielleicht besser in den anderen Thread schreiben 

Habe mittlerweile mal einen 140er 3-Pin und einen 140er 4-Pin High-Speed besorgt. Möglicherweise ist es für eine erste Einschätzung noch zu früh, aber der PWM'ler gibt definitiv ein Klackern von sich. Sogar schlimmer, als ich es von meinem alten 120er Silent Wings vom DRP3 her gewohnt war (und der hatte "gerade mal" die 4 Pole). Für den ersten Moment auf jeden Fall eine herbe Enttäuschung. Mal hoffen, dass es lediglich ein Fehler der ersten Chargen ist und ein Austausch Besserung mit sich bringt.
Der mit 3-Pin läuft hingegen weitestgehend ruhig, wie man es von einem be quiet erwarten darf. Bei diesem ist mir auch reltiv früh schon das Rauschen der Luft aufgefallen.

Mal sehen, wie es dann mit der Leistung aussieht.
Werde demnächst mal ein kleines Special dazu verfassen


----------



## be quiet! Support (17. August 2016)

Hallo Kabelbinder: Dein erstes Fazit überrascht uns stark, hörbares Klackern sollte nicht möglich sein.
Bitte schreib uns mal via PN bei welchen Situationen, Drehzahlen usw. Du ein Klackern wahrnimmst.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## thoast3 (17. August 2016)

Hi, wie weit lässt sich denn der Silent Wings 3 3-Pin 140mm non-Highspeed ungefähr herunterregeln?
Ich bräuchte noch einen weiteren Gehäuselüfter und war vom Silent Wings 2, der sich bei mir bis auf ca 350 rpm herunterregeln lässt, sehr angetan.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. August 2016)

@*thoast3*:
Meine 140er SW2 habe ich an der Aquaero sogar auf bis zu 150 U/min runter bekommen. Nicht, dass das in irgendeiner Art und Wiese sinnvoll wäre, aber es stellt einen wenigstens vor keinerlei Limits.
Der 140er SW3 (1000 U/min, Voltage) kommt leider "nur" auf ~370 U/min bei etwa 4,1V runter. Bei 4V würgt er ab und gibt dann sogar ein Quieken von sich, weil er nicht mehr genügend (Anlauf-)Spannung bekommt.
Die PWM-Variante (High-Speed) kommt dahingegen auf rund 150 U/min á 20% runter.

@*be quiet! Support*:
Sowohl der 3-Pin als auch der 4-Pin haben gegenüber dem alten SW2 eine deutlich auffälligere Grundcharakteristik. Während die SW2 schlimmstenfalls durch ein niederfrequentes Brummen auffielen, zeigen die SW3 ein durchgehendes, metallenedes Rasseln. Wirklich hörbar wird es im ruhigen Raum zwar erst ab etwa 20cm Abstand. Gegenüber dem Vorgänger ist es aber immernoch eine deutliche Verschlechterung.

Bei der PWM High-Speed Variante ist mir bei 45% außerdem ein zusätzliches Dröhnen aufgefallen, welches ein wenig an die Charakteristik der 120er eLoop von Noiseblocker erinnert. Richtung 40% fällt es dann auf einmal weg und wird durch ein hochfrequenteres Surren bis hin zu leichtem Ticken abgelöst. Bis zur Mindestgeschwindigkeit verebben die Geräusche dann weitestgehend.
Die spannungsgeregelte Variante ist da deutlich unkritischer und fällt nur durch eine leicht ratternd-tickende Grundcharakteristik des Lagers auf. Merkwürdigerweise konnte ich bei deisem Sample aber auch bei 50% oder 65% wieder das besagte Dröhnen ausmachen.
*
Mein bisheriges Fazit:*
Gegenüber den Silent Wings 2 sind - zumindest akustisch - keine Besserungen auszumachen. Zumal die Vorgänger-Modelle insgesamt schon recht leise bis nahezu unhörbar liefen.
Entweder scheitert es momentan noch am Qualitätsmanagement und oder die überarbeitete Konstruktion samt 3-phasigem Motor ist einfach noch nicht reif für den Markt.

Werde die Lüfter einfach mal die Nacht über bei 12V einlaufen lassen und schauen, ob eine Besserung eintritt.

Entschuldigung für die harten Worte, aber da hätte ich angesichts der euphorischen Ankündigungen doch etwas mehr erwartet. Ich hoffe, dass die Probleme schnellstmöglichst angegangen und behoben werden, damit die neue Serie ihrem Namen auch gerecht werden kann


----------



## thoast3 (18. August 2016)

Sehr schön, danke dir 
Dann warte ich mit dem Kauf wohl noch ein bisschen.


----------



## corcoran2 (18. August 2016)

Mist, dann gehen die eventuell zurück!


----------



## Pixy (18. August 2016)

@ Kabelbinder.

Die Silent Wings 3 PWM sind im Grunde die, worauf es ankommt.
Wer mehr "dampf" benötigt, der greift wahrscheinlich sowieso eher zu Noiseblocker oder ähnliches.
Bei 3 Pin Lüftern passt es dann wieder.

Mal schauen wie sich der 3 Pin Lüfter (für mich völlig uninteressant) und der "normale" PWM betriebene sich schlagen.
Das sind die wichtigsten und die wohl am meisten gefragtesten.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. August 2016)

Der normale 3-Pin war ja ebenso vertreten, siehe oben 
Und selbst die laufen nicht so ruhig wie die Vorgänger...

Denke, dass vor allem die PWM High-Speed Ausführung für viele interessant sein dürfte, weil sie sich theoretisch eben sehr flexibel regeln lässt (wie gesagt runter bis auf ca. 370 U/min, wo die Grenze des Sinnvollen schon längst erreicht ist).

Aber wenns mit der Lagerung derzeit (noch) nicht hinhaut, dann hat sich die Sache (vorerst) eh erledigt. Schon recht fragwürdig, wenn ein Hersteller, der sich eigentlich voll und ganz dem Angebot von nahezu lautloser Hardware verpflichtet hat, auf einmal solch einen Release hinlegt 

Werde vorsichtshalber nochmal den Händler kontaktieren und um Austausch bitten... dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## 3-way (18. August 2016)

Danke @DerKabelbinder

Dann werde ich vorerst doch keine SW3 bestellen. Schon die 140mm-Variante der Noiseblocker eLoops hat mich durch ein aufdringliches Dröhnen enttäuscht. Besser als Silent-Wings 2 gehts wohl künftig nimmer.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. August 2016)

Das gehört hier eigentlich nicht in den Thread, aber dann würd' ich es mal mit den Venturi HF-14 probieren 

Wäre auch äußerst dankbar, wenn noch weitere ihre Erfahrungen schildern könnten.
Werde meine beiden noch eine Zeit lang einlaufen lassen und dann schauen, ob sich was geändert hat, zur Not dann reklamieren. 

Habe gerade übrigens noch mal meinen 135mm Silent Wings vom Dark Rock Pro 3 rausgekramt, der ja der unmittelbare Prototyp (ebenfalls mit 6-Pol Motor) sein sollte. Jetzt, wo ich es gezielt untersuche, fällt mir auch bei diesem  das besagte Dröhnen/Heulen bei einigen Drehzahlen auf. Womöglich hängt das Ganze also tatsächlich mit der neuen Motorisierung zusammen.


----------



## be quiet! Support (18. August 2016)

Hallo Kabelbinder,

vielleicht kannst Du mal ein Audiofile zur Verfügung stellen? Kritische Enduser bieten die besten Möglichkeiten zur Verbesserung aber deine doch sehr harsche Kritik an unserer Technik lässt sich für uns immer noch nicht nachvollziehen. Wir haben noch einmal eine neue Stichprobe aus der ersten Charge gezogen und untersuchen diese nun auf die von Dir beschriebenen Probleme bei 40% + Dröhnen.
Übrigens: Unter 4V soll es zu einem Vollstop kommen, dies ist bewusst so.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. August 2016)

Ich kann heute Nacht (wenn Ruhe eingekehrt ist) einmal versuchen, ein paar brauchbare Aufnahmen  mit den besagten Modellen einzufangen.
Es sei nach wie vor übrigens darauf hingewiesen, dass die beschriebenen Phänomene nur unter 20-30cm Abstand im stillen Raum wahrzunehmen sind. Im alltäglichen Betrieb, letzten Endes natürlich im Gehäuse, dürften diese Geräusche womöglich kaum noch ins Gewicht fallen. Das dürfte jedenfalls für den Großteil der Nutzer gelten, welche nicht gezeilt nach Schwachstellen suchen 

Zum 4V-Stopp:
Wäre bei dieser Technik nicht eine deutlich geringere Mindestspannung möglich gewesen oder hat man diese Schwelle gar bewusst festgelegt, um die Mindestdrehzahl zu beschränken?
Mich hat an dieser Stelle vor allem das "Quieken" des Motors beunruhigt. Man kann förmlich hören, dass er die (noch zu geringe) Versorgungsspannung nicht in die Umdrehung des Rotors umsetzen kann.

Nachtrag:
Nach dem Einlaufen konnte ich das besagte Nebengeräusch bei der 4V-Schwelle nicht mehr beobachten.


----------



## Pixy (18. August 2016)

Kannst du mal ein Foto machen?
Mich würde interessieren, ob die Kabel gesleevt sind oder so offen wie bei den SW3 vom Gehäuse.

Gibt es irgendwelches Zubehör, wie 4Pin Verlängerungskabel oder dergleichen?
Die einzigen die bisher sowas mit liefern sind Noiseblocker. 
Die 4Pin Verlängerungskabel möchte ich an einigen stellen nicht mehr missen,
die bekommt man nichtmal einzeln gekauft.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. August 2016)

Die Kabel sind sleeved.
An Zubehör gibt es die zwei verschiedenen Sets an Montage-/Entkopplungselementen, vier Schrauben und wie gehabt nochmal die Push-Pins samt Gummi-Ringen. Bei der PWM-Variante liegt ansonsten nichts bei. Bei der Voltage-Variante dann natürlich noch der 5V/7V/12V-Adapter, der mittlerweile per SATA (anstatt von Molex) angeschlossen wird und auch nicht mehr einen granz so klapperig-fragilen Eindruck macht 

An PWM-Verlängerungskabeln würde ich persönlich die von Nanoxia empfehlen. Die sind nämlich ordentlich gesleevt und per Schrumpfschlauch sicher fixiert.


----------



## Emiterr123 (18. August 2016)

Habe jetzt auch die High-Speed Variante (140mm, PWM) geliefert bekommen. Großes Lob an Be quiet!, der Lüfter ist flüsterleise und kein Klackern. Wenn man die Hand hinten dran hält, merkt man das deutlich mehr Luft befördert wird. Habe bei gleichen Drehzahlen mit den Silent Wings 2 verglichen. Auch die Verarbeitung ist wie gewohnt spitze. Vernehme nur ein leichtes Pfeifen, hoffe das verschwindet mit der Zeit. 
Fazit: So  muss Lüfter!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. August 2016)

So, nach 20 Stunden einlaufen dann mal ein paar Geräuschaufnahmen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GAhFDG7HHk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Als Kontrastmittel habe ich gleich noch mal den SW2 daneben gelegt und verschiedene Fälle durchgespielt 
Persönlich höre ich bei diesem wirklich nur den Luftzug. Wenn man ihn drosselt, dann ist er natürlich nahezu lautlos, was man vom SW3 leider nur bedingt behaupten kann.


----------



## Pixy (19. August 2016)

Also man kann sagen was man möchte, aber die SW3 haben eine wiederliche hohe Tonfrequenz.
Kann mir keiner erzählen, dass man das nicht raushört. Finde ich arg unangenehm.

Finde an dieser Stelle dein Fazit, auf der vorherigen Seite, durchaus angebracht.
Danke an dieser Stelle, hoffe das es bei dir eine Ausnahme ist und jetzt nicht wirklich alle betroffen sind. 

Bin mal gespannt was "be quiet! Support" dazu sagt.


----------



## ShadowPvG (19. August 2016)

Pixy schrieb:


> Also man kann sagen was man möchte, aber die SW3 haben eine wiederliche hohe Tonfrequenz.
> Kann mir keiner erzählen, dass man das nicht raushört. Finde ich arg unangenehm.
> 
> Finde an dieser Stelle dein Fazit, auf der vorherigen Seite, durchaus angebracht.
> ...



Meine SW3 (2x140 PWM +1x120 PWM) haben auch eine etwas höhere Tonfequenz als die SW2.
Fällt bei mir im Normalbetrieb zum Glück kaum auf, mein größter Kritikpunkt ist aber, dass ich
die Schrauben von den SW2 nehmen musste um SW3 zu befestigen! (Und das bei einem Silent Base 800..)


----------



## be quiet! Support (19. August 2016)

Hallo Leute,

so, vielen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Schnell-Test Kabelbinder. Wir konnten das von dir vorgestellte Szenario nachstellen, dabei fiel auf, dass dieser hochfrequente Sound bei den High-Speed Modellen (ganz gleich ob PWM oder Non-PWM) im unteren Drehzahlbereich auftreten kann und in extrem dichten Abstand zum Lüfter wahrnehmbar ist. Eigentlich braucht man aber schon wie Du ein Mikrofon. Deshalb muss ich unbedingt anmerken, dass dieses Testverfahren nicht dem Alltag in einem Gehäuse entspricht, das Ohr kommt selten dichter als einen halben Meter an das Gehäuse heran. Die Lüfter sind darauf ausgelegt ihr Lautstärkewerte bei einem Meter Abstand in der Schallkammer zu erfüllen, dies ist gegeben.
Natürlich nehmen wir dein Feedback ernst und nehmen es auch gerne als Anstoß an. Schon heute arbeiten bereits die Produktmanager in Deutschland und Taiwan an einer Lösung. Ob es möglich sein wird den Lüfter auch aus unter 20cm unhörbar zu machen wird sich zeigen, wichtig bleibt da Lautstärkeergebnis und -erlebnis bei Entfernungen ab einem halben Meter.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## be quiet! Support (19. August 2016)

Was meinst Du genau mit den Schrauben? Lagen bei deinem Lüfter keine Schrauben bei?


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2016)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Ob es möglich sein wird den Lüfter auch aus unter 20cm unhörbar zu machen wird sich zeigen, wichtig bleibt da Lautstärkeergebnis und -erlebnis bei Entfernungen ab einem halben Meter.



Möglich ist es sicher, die Frage ist nur, ob das auch wirtschaftlich ist.
Nicht, dass die Lüfter dann 30€ pro Stück kosten.


----------



## ShadowPvG (19. August 2016)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Was meinst Du genau mit den Schrauben? Lagen bei deinem Lüfter keine Schrauben bei?


Es lagen die Schrauben bei, nur diese passen bei der Front nicht, genauso wie diese "Stäbchen".
Hinten klappt es allerding Problemlos auch mit den neuen Schrauben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. August 2016)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> ....wichtig bleibt da Lautstärkeergebnis und -erlebnis bei Entfernungen ab einem halben Meter....


Hallo Christian,

im Prinzip hast Du recht, man sollte unsere Kritik nicht zu sehr auf die Goldwaage legen. Aber wir sind hier bei hardware extreme und nicht bei Fusel-Tuning.de. 

Ich z.B. habe eine so leise Wohnung, dass ich abends meinen Herzschlag höre. Hier ist es also wirklich leise, ohne einem Schallschutzraum, allerdings ohne Raumdämmung. Mein SW2 140mm PVM ist im großen ganzen ein toller Lüfter, mit weitem Regelbereich auch nach oben hin leise, hat aber zwei Kritikpunkte. Der Luftmassenstrom ist nur mäßig, das Klackern bei tiefen Drehzahlen störend. Das Klackern, egal ob mit PVM oder spannungsreguliert betrieben, des unten im Gehäuse liegenden Lüfters, höre ich aus dem gut gedämmten und geschlossenenm Fractal Design R5 PCGH Edition heraus. Und genau bei den beiden Punkten erhoffte ich mit Verbesserungen. Mehr Fördervolumen, wenn es mal weider warm wird, und wirklich Ruhe in idle des Rechners. Beides scheint der SW3, so ich erste Ergebnisse der ersten Lieferungen sehe, nicht erfüllt. 

Ihr macht das schon, ihr habt bisher immer Spitzenprodukte gebaut und werdet es auch dieses mal mit hoffentlich nur kleinen Optimierungen wie andere Fettbefüllung, andere Viskosität, etc  schaffen.

Lieben Gruß
Susanne


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. August 2016)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> so, vielen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Schnell-Test Kabelbinder. Wir konnten das von dir vorgestellte Szenario nachstellen, dabei fiel auf, dass dieser hochfrequente Sound bei den High-Speed Modellen (ganz gleich ob PWM oder Non-PWM) im unteren Drehzahlbereich auftreten kann und in extrem dichten Abstand zum Lüfter wahrnehmbar ist. Eigentlich braucht man aber schon wie Du ein Mikrofon. Deshalb muss ich unbedingt anmerken, dass dieses Testverfahren nicht dem Alltag in einem Gehäuse entspricht, das Ohr kommt selten dichter als einen halben Meter an das Gehäuse heran. Die Lüfter sind darauf ausgelegt ihr Lautstärkewerte bei einem Meter Abstand in der Schallkammer zu erfüllen, dies ist gegeben.
> Natürlich nehmen wir dein Feedback ernst und nehmen es auch gerne als Anstoß an. Schon heute arbeiten bereits die Produktmanager in Deutschland und Taiwan an einer Lösung. Ob es möglich sein wird den Lüfter auch aus unter 20cm unhörbar zu machen wird sich zeigen, wichtig bleibt da Lautstärkeergebnis und -erlebnis bei Entfernungen ab einem halben Meter.
> ...



Hallo Christian,

die Geräusche sind durchaus auch mit dem Ohr wahrnehmbar, so wie eingangs umschreiben. Nach wie vor stimme ich aber  weitestgehend zu, dass die Nebengeräusche den meisten Nutzern praktisch (und damit auf einem etwas realistischeren Abstand + geschlossenes Gehäuse) nicht auffallen werden. 

Nichts desto trotz hinterlässt das Gesamtbild der SW3 bei mir noch einen zwiespältigen Eindruck. Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht ganz erklären, warum nach all der Entwicklungszeit (die drei-phasigen "Silent Wings"-Prototypen sind ja auch schon eine ganze Weile im Umlauf) kein Modell zustande kommt, dass akustisch mit den älteren SW2 mithalten kann. Wie gesagt vernimmt man beim Silent Wings 2 lediglich das Rauschen der Luft, schlimmsten Falles ein leises Brummen. Die Charakteristik der SW3 ist dahingegen wesentlich früher auszumachen und mit einem mäßigen Rattern sicher auch nicht jedermanns Sache.
Ich weiß nicht, ob es an dem 6-Pol Motor oder anderwaltigen Änderungen seitens des Antriebs zusammenhängt. Für mich klingen die SW2 jedenfalls nach wie vor leiser.
 Die Nebengeräusche der SW3 fallen mir persönlich vor allem von der Rückseite (am Etikett) ausgehend auf (was sich aufgrund des Luftstroms natürlich nur schwer aufnehmen lässt). Bei besonders geräuschempfindlichen Nutzern, die ihre Lüfter auch gerne im Push in den Deckel setzen, welche ihren Rechner direkt auf dem Tisch stehen haben (siehe vor allem Trend zu ITX) oder gar auf ein halb-offenes bis hin zu vollständig offenes Gehäuse setzen, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die neueren Silent Wings vielleicht nicht die beste Wahl wären.

Ich hoffe, dass man die Probleme in Angriff nimmt und baldmöglichst eine Lösung dafür findet.

Gruß,
Kabelbinder

*PS:*
Kannst du mir zufällig sagen, auf wie viel Gegendruck hin die SW3 in etwa optimiert wurden?
Ich frage nur, da ich gerade die Performance in verschiedenen Szenarien durchmesse und dafür einfach mal gerne einen Maßstab hätte, mit wie viel Lamellenabstand man seitens Kühlern beziehungsweise Radiatoren rechnen sollte.


----------



## econaut (20. August 2016)

Na super. Wollte eigentlich 9x 140 PWM auf einen Mo-Ra schnallen, zwecks unhörbar unter Last. Aber da gibt's kein Gehäuse zwischen Lüfter und Ohr :-/

Werde also erst mal einen SW3 bestellen und mir selbst ein Bild machen. Falls zu laut, muss ich mich wohl nach einer Alternative umsehen.

Schade, ich dachte der SW3 wird ein no-brainer.


----------



## Emiterr123 (21. August 2016)

@econaut Ich bin sehr empfindlich was die Lautstärke angeht und die Lüfter sind wirklich sehr leise.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. August 2016)

Ähnliches habe ich auch schonmal von Nutzern der T.B. Silence von Enermax gelesen 

Wir haben alle unterschiedlich empfindliche Gehöre, andere Erwartungen und andere Gewohnheiten. Wie störend eine Geräuschquelle für einen ist, muss man oftmals einfach selbst herausfinden.

Fakt ist meines Erachtens noch am ehesten, dass die SW3 auf realistische Distanz immernoch leise sind, den SW2 im unmittelbaren Vergleich allerdings nicht das Wasser reichen können.
Das gilt jedenfalls für den derzeitigen Stand und meine beiden Samples...

Nach dem, was ich bisher auch von anderen gelesen habe, werde ich meine beiden vorsichtshalber aber nochmal reklamieren.


----------



## be quiet! Support (23. August 2016)

Es ist eigentlich unwahrscheinlich, dass Du gleich 2 mal einen Negativausreisser erhalten hast. Deshalb habe ich Dir bislang den Austausch nicht angeboten. Natürlich steht dir dieser Weg aber frei.
Angaben zur Gegendruckoptimierung kann ich nicht beantworten. Denke auch, dass diese Info nicht öffentlich gemacht werden wird.

Natürlich sind wir hier im Profibereich unterwegs, deshalb nehmen wir diese eine Kritik ja auch so ernst.

Was Deine Schrauben angeht: Bitte melde dich einmal telefonisch bei unserem Service: Da scheint irgendwas bei Dir nicht zu stimmen.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## target2804 (23. August 2016)

Ich denke auch, dass hier auf einem extrem hohen Niveau gemeckert wird


----------



## econaut (23. August 2016)

Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Pixy (23. August 2016)

Sobald es die SW3 bei Caseking zu kaufen gibt, kaufe ich mir 5 von ihnen, dann werde ich selber schauen wie "laut" sie sind oder nicht.
Da ich bei Caseking eh noch etwas bestellen muss, spare ich mir die zusätzlichen Versandkosten.

Finde es allerdings komisch, dass man am Anfang, die SW3 in Österreich und hier in Deutschland bei "reichelt" kaufen konnte (laut Geizhals) und renommierte Händler wie Caseking (die sie bis heute nicht verkaufen) und Alternate erst ganz spät erhalten haben. Haben alle anderen Vorführmodelle? Finde ich jedenfalls sehr eigenartig.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2016)

Pixy schrieb:


> Haben alle anderen Vorführmodelle? Finde ich jedenfalls sehr eigenartig.



Den Ausschuss verkaufen ist eben die hohe Kunst.


----------



## be quiet! Support (23. August 2016)

Wir bringen keine B-Ware in den Umlauf.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## DerKabelbinder (23. August 2016)

Danke für die Rückmeldung! Dann werde ich wohl vorerst von einer Reklamation absehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. August 2016)

Es geht doch erstmal darum, sauber zu analysiern und zu bewerten, ob da wirklich etwas nicht optimal ist und wen es wann von uns stört. Der Messaufbau vom Kabelbinder ist ja schön und gut, aber relevant ist der Einbau im realen Gehäuse. Ich bin schon drauf und dran, nur der Neugierde wegen, einen zu bestellen und mit drei anderen 140mm Lüftern subjektiv zu vergleichen. Mein 120mm SW2 PWM ist weiterhin über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Da ist einfach Ruhe. Und das ist der Massstab, die ich erwarte und den der 140mm SW2 PWM in meinem Einzelfall nicht ganz erreicht, weil er klckert, aber wirklich hörbar auch nur mit offenem Gehäuse. Ansonsten ist jeder Rechner mit HDD meilenweit lauter.

Ich gehe weiter davon aus, dass es wirklich nur minimale Prozessoptimierungen sein werden, die diese minimalen Geräusche verändern werden.

Offtopic


Threshold schrieb:


> Den Ausschuss verkaufen ist eben die hohe Kunst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Threshold, solche bösen Vermutung sind gerade hier im separaten BeQuiet  Forum echt unnötig und treffen eindeutig die falsch Firma.


----------



## Pixy (23. August 2016)

Da muss ich mich wohl entschuldigen. 
Die "Andeutung" kam wohl eher von mir als von Thresh. 
Natürlich trifft es in diesem Fall die falsche Firma, bisher gab es selten etwas auszusetzen und falls doch, wurde es anstandslos getauscht. 

Es fällt allerdings schon auf, dass hier und da "scheinbar" gespart werden muss, damit die Endkundenpreise nicht explodieren. 
Der Release des Dark Base 900 verlief bereits nicht reibungslos und nun hat es den Anschein, als wiederhole es sich mit den SW3.
Wenn es sich tatsächlich bestätigt, dass die SW3 von Grund auf "lauter" sind als die SW2, stellt man sich schon die Frage,  was dass ganze soll. 

Aber einfach abwarten. 
Vielleicht hatte Kabelbinder einfach Pech.
Wobei ich mir schon wünschen würde, wenn er nochmal andere testen würde.


----------



## ShadowPvG (23. August 2016)

Pixy schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich wohl entschuldigen.
> Die "Andeutung" kam wohl eher von mir als von Thresh.
> Natürlich trifft es in diesem Fall die falsche Firma, bisher gab es selten etwas auszusetzen und falls doch, wurde es anstandslos getauscht.
> 
> ...



Es haben auch andere schon hier etwas über die Lautstärke gepostet.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (23. August 2016)

Pixy schrieb:


> Vielleicht hatte Kabelbinder einfach Pech.
> Wobei ich mir schon wünschen würde, wenn er nochmal andere testen würde.



An dieser Stelle verweise ich mal auf Post #98:


be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich unwahrscheinlich,  dass Du gleich 2 mal einen Negativausreisser erhalten hast. Deshalb habe  ich Dir bislang den Austausch nicht angeboten. [...]





Die Frage ist meines Erachtens nach wie vor, ob die 6-Pol Motoren wirklich schon reif genug für den Markt sind.
Die erhöhte Lautstärke (wenn auch nur unter Enthusiasten wahrgenommen), die nicht unbedingt besseren Mindestdrehzahlen und die laut Datenblatt ebenfalls erhöhte Leistungsaufnahme lässt mich daran noch etwas zweifeln.
Noctuas iPPC hat sich in dieser Hinsicht auch noch nicht bahnbrechend durchsetzen können. Jedenfalls nicht in Anbetracht humaner Drehzahlen. Und an eine Silent-Variante haben sie sich bisher ja ebenso wenig herangewagt


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2016)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Wir bringen keine B-Ware in den Umlauf.



Bist du dir da sicher?


----------



## be quiet! Support (24. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher?



Ja. Ich arbeite hier 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2016)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Ja. Ich arbeite hier



Ach so, dann muss mein Case ja C Ware sein, denn B Ware verkauft ihr ja nicht.


----------



## v3nom (24. August 2016)

puhhhhh


----------



## ShadowPvG (24. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, dann muss mein Case ja C Ware sein, denn B Ware verkauft ihr ja nicht.



"Als C-Ware werden solche Artikel bezeichnet, die defekt sein können, aber nicht defekt sein müssen. In der Regel handelt es sich bei dieser Warenzustandsdefinition um ungeprüfte Kundenretouren, die im Bulk oder als Palettenware angeboten werden. C-Waren werden häufig im Palettengebinden auch als Mischpaletten, Retourpaletten oder Mixpaletten bezeichnet. C-Waren bzw. unsortierte Mischposten / unsortierte Retouren dürfen vom Anbieter keiner Vorsortierung unterzogen werden, um offensichtlich ungeöffnete Retouren vorab auszusondern. Bietet der Anbieter C-Ware an, bei denen ungeöffnete Retouren offensichtlich ausgesondert wurden, dann sind diese C-Waren bzw. Mischposten mit einem deutlich erkennbaren Hinweis "reine Retourpaletten ohne A-Waren" anzubieten."
(Restposten.de - A-Ware, B-Ware, C-Ware, Refurbished oder gebraucht? Eine Klarstellung zu den Zustandsdefinitionen für Warenqualitäten)


----------



## target2804 (24. August 2016)

Naja allein das Spaltmaß des Cases von Threshold war miserabel. Dann musste man sich im Nachhinein eingestehen, dass man mit den Filtern für Lüfter etwas nicht ganz durchdacht hatte. Wenn beQuiet keine B-Ware verkauft, was soll das Case denn sonst sein?
War froh, dass ich es zuerst nicht gekauft habe. Warte jetzt bis zum 9.9.16 und hoffe, dass diese Fehler dann behoben sind!


----------



## econaut (24. August 2016)

Was ist denn am 9.9. ?


----------



## Pixy (24. August 2016)

Release 2.0 des Dark Base 900 Pro.


----------



## Octobit (24. August 2016)

Und die alten werden vorher noch im Gewinnspiel verschachert  nice move

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (25. August 2016)

Octobit schrieb:


> Und die alten werden vorher noch im Gewinnspiel verschachert  nice move



Aktuell sind keine lieferbar und be quiet hat auch keine auf Lager. Selbst beim Gewinnspiel gibt es keine alten.
Wo wurde angekündigt das es neue gibt?


----------



## be quiet! Support (25. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, dann muss mein Case ja C Ware sein, denn B Ware verkauft ihr ja nicht.



Hallo Threshold,

bei allem Unglück und Ärgernis hat dies nichts mit B-Ware zu tun. Die vereinzelnten Fehler, die sich bei Dir gehäuft haben, werden baldest möglich korrigiert.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## target2804 (25. August 2016)

v3nom schrieb:


> Aktuell sind keine lieferbar und be quiet hat auch keine auf Lager. Selbst beim Gewinnspiel gibt es keine alten.
> Wo wurde angekündigt das es neue gibt?



Mindfactory ist ein Vertriebspartner der Cases. Die geben den 09.09.16 als Liefertermin an


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Mindfactory ist ein Vertriebspartner der Cases. Die geben den 09.09.16 als Liefertermin an



Das tun sie alle, von daher werden dann auch die extra Staubfilter für den dritten Lüfter dabei sein.


----------



## target2804 (25. August 2016)

Das würde ich begrüßen. Dann hat sich die Warterei nämlich gelohnt. Hab hier wie gesagt n 420mm Radiator rumliegen, der nicht in mein altes Sharkoon T28 Case passt.
Hoffe, die kleinen Problemchen mit den Spaltmaßen und dem Versatz sind dann auch vom Tisch. Sowas stört mich nämlich ungemein und ich habe keine Lust, ein solch riesen Paket hin und herzuschicken!


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2016)

Kauf dir gleich 10 Case und schau, was wie am Besten passt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. August 2016)

Topic...

Fragen zum Dark Base (Pro) 900


----------



## Chimera (21. September 2016)

Mein Fazit bisher zum 140er PWM HS: nach 2h einlaufen auf über nen Team Orion Motor Performance Tester im Pulsmodus (Spannung geht über die 2h hinweg von 4V auf 8V, wieder runter und rauf, etc.), verrichten die beiden aktuell am Radi ihren Dienst 1A. Hatte erst bissel Angst vor dem unteren Drehzahlbereich, aber auch da bin ich bisher positiv überrascht. Sind nicht lauter als die vorherigen WingBoost 2, schaufeln aber anscheinend doch etwas mehr Luft durch.
Interessant fand ich: am Motortester hatte ich die beiden auf dem Rücken liegend hingelegt, da machten sie gerade bei wenig Spannung doch ein komisches, leicht undefinierbares Geräusch und dachte schon, dass ich mir da nen relativ teuren Fehlkauf geleistet hab. Doch kopfüber eingebaut scheinen sie dieses Geräusch nicht mehr zu machen. Ok, dass ein PWM Lüfi über die Spannung geregelt zu Geräuschen neigen kann, war mir schon klar, doch dass es auch nen Unterschied macht, ob er kopfüber werkelt oder eben auf dem Rücken liegend, dies fand ich dann doch interessant.
Nun, ich hoffe sehr, dass sie auch weiterhin leise bleiben, denn dann kann ich sie als Pluskauf taxieren, für nen Lüfi mit über 1500 U/min max. Drehzahl, ist er recht leise (da bin ich mir vom Cryorig anderes gewohnt  ).


----------



## Tengri86 (24. September 2016)

Heute kam mein Be Quiet Silent Loop 240 mit 2 x sw 3..will die für radiator benutzen.

aber was war

http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/201609242118383c7e5zg2ls.jpg

kam so raus


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. September 2016)

So ein Mist!


----------



## Chimera (25. September 2016)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Heute kam mein Be Quiet Silent Loop 240 mit 2 x sw 3..will die für radiator benutzen.
> 
> aber was war
> 
> ...



Tip: sofort bei Listan melden, deren Support ist 1A und vorallem zügig. Hatte beim Straight Power 10 auch, dass das 8 Pin Kabel fehlte. Kurz gemeldet, paar Tage später kam aus DE ein Paket in die CH mit dem Kabel  Hätte ich das Netzteil zurück an Conrad geschickt und umgetauscht, hät ich länger warten müssen. Oder an den Shop zurückschicken und umtauschen.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2016)

Das ist echt blöd gelaufen.
Reklamiere den Lüfter. Du kriegst sicher schnell Ersatz.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. September 2016)

Habe auch schon mindfactory kontaktiert bekomme direkt umgetauscht. 

Aber die silent loop 240 
Sag ich nur  <3 

Die pure Wings 2 hört man eigentlich auch nich richtig raus 

IdLe ist bei mir 400 RPM 25 Grad 
Unter wow 600 bis 850 RPM je nachdem.

Jetzt staut sich keine Wärme. Mehr in mein Gehäuse  war echt Backofen


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2016)

Sind die 850rpm das Maximum, was die Pure Wings drehen?
Hast du mal Core Damage laufen lassen, um die CPU Last auf max zu treiben und dann geschaut, wie weit die drehen?


----------



## Tengri86 (26. September 2016)

Also ich habe  einmal in wow richtig stressen lassen wo es viel los war da war die mal 1 100 RPM 
Sonst immer 600 - 800 Rpm 

IdLe 400-500 

Von pumpe höre ich auch nixs nach mein empfinden. 

Last 55 Grad und bei Stressige Szenen 65 
Also in wow

Mein radiator ist auch oben und die ist offen und hör nixs bei mein nanoxia ds 1


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2016)

Du hast sie Push angeschraubt, oder?
Also Lüfter hängen unten am Radiator dran und drücken die Luft aus dem Case durch die Lamellen nach oben.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. September 2016)

Ja das habe ich   


Hatte ja davor die drp  3 aber in mein Gehäuse 
wurde dermaßen heiß, und  natürlich  staut sich die Wärme, macht die Temperatur noch höher. 

Und Jetzt nicht mehr

Schade das die 280 er net in mein Gehäuse passt.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2016)

Ich hätte mir ja ein neues Case gekauft. 
Wie das Dark Base 900. 
Ich meine. Leicht Crap der Schinken, aber andere Hersteller sind ja auch nicht besser.


----------



## Chimera (26. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir ja ein neues Case gekauft.
> Wie das Dark Base 900.




Tja, den Fehler hab ich ja gemacht: voller Freude die A80 gekauft nur um dann zu merken: shit, so ein 280er Teil passt ja so was von überhaupt nicht ins Midgard oder ins Shinobi  Tja, dann musst halt nur wegen der Kühlung extra ein neues Case her und so kam das F31 Suppressor ins Haus. Nachträglich eigentlich nicht mal so schlimm, denn rein vom Platz her hab ich im F31 nun doch deutlich mehr Freiraum als zuvor im (halt auch schon alten) Midgard 
Die Silent Loop gefällt mir von der cleanen Optik her schon sehr, nuuur leider will der CH Händler hier grad abartig viel für das Teil  Die 280er Eisbaer ist da fast 50.- sFr. billiger. Hoffe nun, dass die den Preis bald noch bissel anpassen. Frage mich auch gerade, ob eigentlich beide denselben Radiator nutzen. Optisch sieht er ja recht ähnlich aus, auf Bildern ist es aber recht schwer zu beurteilen.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2016)

Alphacool produziert die Silent Loop für BeQuiet -- das sollte eigentlich alles erklären. 
Du kannst dir auch den Alphacool kaufen, wenn dir der Silent Loop zu teuer ist.
Andererseits erhöhen sich die Kosten, wenn du dann noch Silent Wings 3 kaufen willst, damit der Wasserkasten schön leise arbeitet.
Aber knapp 180€ ist schon frech. Schweiz eben.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir ja ein neues Case gekauft.
> Wie das Dark Base 900.
> Ich meine. Leicht Crap der Schinken, aber andere Hersteller sind ja auch nicht besser.



Wen du es mir schenkst   

Also ich bin zufrieden , warte jetzt noch auf meine sw3 .

Edit. 
Ein Arbeitskollege von früher kam extra wegen silent loop  heute zu mir..mit seinem Kumpel.
Letzte mal vor  circa  2 Jahre gesehen , sonst immer über ingame oder WhatsApp. Stehen wir in Kontakt    kommt der extra dafür von der Arbeit aus 30 km entfernt.

Der und sein Kumpel haben sich direkt die 280er bestellt.

Hätte mal Eintrittsgeld verlangen sollen  

Naja wenigstens 6 pack weissbier Zitrone habe ich bekommen


----------



## Chimera (26. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Andererseits erhöhen sich die Kosten, wenn du dann noch Silent Wings 3 kaufen willst, damit der Wasserkasten schön leise arbeitet.




Nee, die Kosten bleiben mir zum Glück erspart  Hab schon nen Satz 140er HS PWM auf dem Radi und bin auch recht zufrieden (bisher). Auch für ein 240er Modell hät ich passende Lüfi an Lager: entweder die alten NF-P12 vom Noctua Kühler. Naja, muss mir jetzt erst mal ein Modell aus Karton machen und gucken, ob das 240er Modell problemlos ins Midgard passt. Nochmals erst Kühler und dann Case... nee, geht nix gut für Brieftasche


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2016)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ein Arbeitskollege von früher kam extra wegen silent loop  heute zu mir..mit seinem Kumpel.
> Letzte mal vor  circa  2 Jahre gesehen , sonst immer über ingame oder WhatsApp. Stehen wir in Kontakt    kommt der extra dafür von der Arbeit aus 30 km entfernt.
> 
> Der und sein Kumpel haben sich direkt die 280er bestellt.



Lass dir von BeQuiet ein paar Umschläge geben.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lass dir von BeQuiet ein paar Umschläge geben.



Hast du bestimmt genüge 

Also hab mal Richtig stressen lassen.

1700 RPM die Lüfter


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2016)

Dann sind die aber auch hörbar, oder?


----------



## Tengri86 (27. September 2016)

Etwas Schon..aber wen ich Zocke..merke ich es nicht..und war auch nicht von dauer. 

Bin mal gespannt wie das dann mit sw 3 wird.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2016)

Die drehen ja nur 1000rpm. Sollte also noch mal leiser sein.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. September 2016)

Also für mich sind die ab 1500 RPM hörbar, mal gucken wie es dann mit sw 3 wird..hab ja dann vergleich.


----------



## Chimera (28. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die drehen ja nur 1000rpm. Sollte also noch mal leiser sein.



Aber auch nur die normalen  Die High-Speed haben ja als Angabe 1600U/min (bei den 140er), meine drehen jedoch nur mit max. 1551U/min. Bisher bin ich zufrieden, bei Vollgas hört man einfach ein rauschen, aber nicht wirklich störend (für mich, der bei Grakas z.B. am liebsten DHE Kühler hat und von daher bin ich mir ein Rauschen anderer Art gewohnt  ). Was mich begeistert: das PWM Modell, welches ich grad hab, lässt sich recht weit runterregeln (siehe Bild von Fan Xpert, rechts nach der Kalibrierung: 10% = 165U/Min).
Leider lässt mein UEFI als Minimum nur 25% zu, was aber noch ganz ok ist. Jedoch hab ich die Lüfis, nach den ersten Feedbacks hier bzgl. der Geräusche in gedrosseltem Zustand, zuerst mal ne Zeit lang an meinem RC-Motorentester einlaufen lassen. Ob dies der Grund war, weshalb meine keine negativen Geräusche machen, kann ich nicht bestätigen, aber jedenfalls machen die beiden von mir selbst gedrosselt nicht mehr Lärm als meine beiden Shadow Wings. 
Im direkten Vergleich mit nem NF-P12 empfand ich den Noctua auf alle Fälle etwas störender von der Geräuschkulisse her, ich mag deren Rauschgeräusch einfach iwie nicht so (ist aber Geschmackssache bzw. Gehörsache  ). Im Grossen und Ganzen find ich(!) die Teiler zwar nicht ganz billig, aber doch ihren Preis wert. Bzgl. der neuen Art, wie die Ecken aufgesteckt werden...naja, sitzen zwar stabiler drauf als mit dem System der alten SW2, doch frag ich mich schon, wie oft man die Ecken tauschen kann ehe da was bricht  Aber trotzdem schön, dass BQ die Ecken so angepasst hat, dass man sie nun auch ohne Bastelei an nen Radi pappen kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2016)

Chimera schrieb:


> Aber auch nur die normalen  Die High-Speed haben ja als Angabe 1600U/min (bei den 140er), meine drehen jedoch nur mit max. 1551U/min.



Die Dinger gibt es doch nur, weil das Marketing sie haben wollte. 
niemand braucht die. Die 1000er Version ist in allen belangen ausreichend. Mit 500rpm mehr erreichst du höchstens noch 2-4 Grad oder so, das kannst du schlicht vergessen.



Chimera schrieb:


> Bzgl. der neuen Art, wie die Ecken aufgesteckt werden...naja, sitzen zwar stabiler drauf als mit dem System der alten SW2, doch frag ich mich schon, wie oft man die Ecken tauschen kann ehe da was bricht  Aber trotzdem schön, dass BQ die Ecken so angepasst hat, dass man sie nun auch ohne Bastelei an nen Radi pappen kann



Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Dinger wegbrechen und es ein neues BeQuiet Gate gibt.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. September 2016)

Es Sind auch schon die ersten Tests draußen 

be quiet! Silent Loop im Test - ComputerBase

Die be quiet! AiO-Kuhlung Silent Loop 240mm im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## v3nom (28. September 2016)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Es Sind auch schon die ersten Tests draußen
> 
> be quiet! Silent Loop im Test - ComputerBase
> 
> Die be quiet! AiO-Kuhlung Silent Loop 240mm im Test - Hardwareluxx



Hier noch ein paar:
Test: be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm - Hardware-Journal

be quiet! Silent Loop 240mm All-in-One Liquid CPU Cooler Review | KitGuru


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2016)

Aha, jetzt kommen die Tests. 
Von PCGh natürlich kommt nichts. Kennt man ja. 

Andererseits -- bei näherer Betrachtung -- lesen sie die Tests alle wie Werbeflyer. Echt erschreckend.

Wieso hat man mir so ein Teil nicht zu geschickt? 
Ich würde da Teil mal kritisch hinterfragen und nicht alles schön saufen.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. September 2016)

Du willst doch nur was umsonst und ein BriefUmschlag   mit Inhalt 

Glaub bei einem test stand das die PW2 Lüfter nicht gut sei für.die radiator


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2016)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Glaub bei einem test stand das die PW2 Lüfter nicht gut sei für.die radiator



Mir geht es nicht um das Fazit. Ich muss nur den Text lesen. Das reicht.
Wo ist da die eigene Meinung?


----------



## Chimera (29. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Dinger wegbrechen und es ein neues BeQuiet Gate gibt.



Naja, bzgl. der Drehzahl war ich erst eben nicht sicher, ob die 1000er reichen würden. Die Blaskraft der 140er SW2 mit 1000 U/min ist zwar ok, aber eben auch nicht berauschend und so dacht ich halt, dass mit den 1600er noch bissel Spielraum ist. Aber hast schon recht, meine sind selbst beim Firestrike nicht mal über 900 U/min gegangen. Hät nicht erwartet, dass die SW3 ne höhere Pustekraft haben (ob es an der Trichterform vom Rahmen liegt?).
Bzgl. der Ecken, naja, sind schon filigrane Clips, aber so oft wechselt man sie ja auch nicht. Was mich mehr beunruhigt: ich hoffe sehr, dass bei den SW3 endlich mal die Ecken schwarz bleiben und sich nicht wie bei den Vorgängern wieder weisslich verfärben. Alle Shadow und Silent Wings in meinem Besitz haben den Müll schon, bei einigen ist es (bisher) nur ein leichter Weissschimmer, bei anderen aber schon ne deutlich krassere Verfärbung. Am Entkopplungsrahmengummi sieht es fast so aus wie Schimmel (siehe Bild )  Kannte so was vorher nur von direkter Sonneneinstrahlung oder Kaltlichtkathoden, dass sich dann der Kunststoff verfärbt bzw. heller wurde, aber dass schwarzer Kunststoff plötzlich weisslich wird, so was hatte ich bisher nicht.
Naja, werd ich wohl mal mit dem Bitumenmarker drübergehen, dann sollt es auch in Zukunft schwarz bleiben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2016)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sie die Kunststoff Mischung geändert haben, dass das nicht mehr passiert.
Im Prinzip recht einfach -- ich bin ja vom Fach, was Kunststoff angeht. 
Ein paar Rußpartikel mehr und schon ist es tiefschwarz und bleibt tiefschwarz.


----------



## be quiet! Support (29. September 2016)

Moin Moin,

die weißlichen Verfärbungen solltest eigentlich mit einem feuchten Tuch abwischen können.
Danach sind die Gummis farblich wieder original.

Aber bitte die Lüfter hierfür vom System trennen und auch komplett trocknen lassen bevor sie erneut in Betrieb genommen werden.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Chimera (29. September 2016)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Aber bitte die Lüfter hierfür vom System trennen und auch komplett trocknen lassen bevor sie erneut in Betrieb genommen werden.
> 
> Gruß Andre



Ach, so was sagst du erst jetzt? Tja, nun hab ich schon die Giesskanne in den laufenden PC gehalten...  Nee, war natürlich nicht ernst  Den Tip gab es ja schon früher mal, als die ersten Meldungen bzgl. dieses Problems auftauchten. Jedoch hab ich das Gefühl, dass es nach dem abwischen nicht mehr soooo tiefschwarz wie vorher ist, kann aber auch täuschen. Bleibt die bange Hoffnung, dass es bei den SW3 nicht auch passiert. Wäre ja doof, wenn man dan njedes Mal erst alle Lüfter ausbauen muss, nur um die Gummis zu reinigen.


----------



## be quiet! Support (29. September 2016)

Ich hoffe auch, dass es mit den Silent Wings 3 nicht mehr vorkommen wird. Zwar ist meine Motivation der Hoffnung eine Andere als deine,
aber das Ergebnis bleibt dann gleich 

Ja, es klingt natürlich schon sehr Oberlehrerhaft, wenn ich sage, dass die Lüfter nicht nass genutzt werden dürfen, ist aber dennoch notwendig - manchmal zumindest


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2016)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Ja, es klingt natürlich schon sehr Oberlehrerhaft, wenn ich sage, dass die Lüfter nicht nass genutzt werden dürfen, ist aber dennoch notwendig - manchmal zumindest



Feucht nutzen geht aber?


----------



## bofri (3. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mal versucht SW1 120mm auf einem Nexxos 480er Radiator zu installieren. Die Verschraubung war zwar umständlich aber es klappte.
Mein Problem war allerdings, dass der Durchmesser der Lüfter durch den Gummirand größer als 120mm ist. 2 Lüfter bekam ich noch nebeinander gequetscht. Die Montage eines dritten Lüfters war aber nicht mehr möglich, da die Montagelöcher der Lüfter versetzt zu denen des Radis waren.
Ihr bewerbt die SW3 Lüfter mit der besseren Wasserkühlungseignung.
Wurde dieses Problem auch behoben, oder haben die Lüfter immer noch einen größeren Durchmesser als 120 bzw 140mm?


...gesendet von unterwegs...


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2016)

Du kannst 3 Lüfter problemlos nebeneinander verbauen, sieht man gut am Dark Base 900, wenn der dritte Lüfter verbaut ist.
Von daher würde ich stark annehmen, dass das heute kein Problem mehr ist.


----------



## bofri (3. Oktober 2016)

Ist die Frage ob die Abstände bei dem Case vll größer sind als bei einem Radiator, kenne es nicht.

Wäre super wenn jemand vom be quiet! Support mal was dazu sagen könnte. Das muss bei be quiet! ja bekannt sein.

...gesendet von unterwegs...


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2016)

Tja, hätte ich das neue Case schon, wüsste ich es, denn ich will ja die Silent Wings 3 auf meinem 420er Radiator schrauben.
Aber das mache ich eben erst, wenn ich den Krempel sowieso wieder zerlegen muss.


----------



## Chimera (3. Oktober 2016)

bofri schrieb:


> Ich habe mal versucht SW1 120mm auf einem Nexxos 480er Radiator zu installieren. Die Verschraubung war zwar umständlich aber es klappte.
> Mein Problem war allerdings, dass der Durchmesser der Lüfter durch den Gummirand größer als 120mm ist. 2 Lüfter bekam ich noch nebeinander gequetscht. Die Montage eines dritten Lüfters war aber nicht mehr möglich, da die Montagelöcher der Lüfter versetzt zu denen des Rafis waren.
> Ihr bewerbt die SW3 Lüfter mit der besseren Wasserkühlungseignung.
> Wurde dieses Problem auch behoben, oder haben die Lüfter immer noch einen größeren Durchmesser als 120 bzw 140mm?
> ...




Also ich hab 2x den 140er auf nem Radiator geschnallt und die passten genauso gut drauf wie zuvor die EKL WingBoost und die Cryorig QF140. Auch die SW2 hab ich schon bei nem Kollegen auf den 240er Radi von ner Corsair AIO gepappt und auch da war es kein Problem. Bei den SW2 musst ich nur aufpassen, dass ich die Schrauben nicht zu fest anziehe, da ja im Prinzip nur ne halbe Rahmenecke vorhanden ist (klingt jetzt bissel blöd, weiss aber nicht, wie ich es sonst bezeichnen sollt).
Die SW3 sind da ganz anders, die haben ja jetzt extra Ecken für Schrauben, dafür kann man sie mit diesen nicht an nem CPU Kühler anbringen (und mit den normalen Gummiecken wohl nur mit Bastelei). Aber rein von der Grösse her hat ich mit den SW2 und den SW3 in 120mm und 140mm nie Probs. K.A. ob die SW1 da noch anders waren, die hat ich leider nie


----------



## blacklotus83 (5. Oktober 2016)

bofri schrieb:


> Ich habe mal versucht SW1 120mm auf einem Nexxos 480er Radiator zu installieren. Die Verschraubung war zwar umständlich aber es klappte.
> Mein Problem war allerdings, dass der Durchmesser der Lüfter durch den Gummirand größer als 120mm ist. 2 Lüfter bekam ich noch nebeinander gequetscht. Die Montage eines dritten Lüfters war aber nicht mehr möglich, da die Montagelöcher der Lüfter versetzt zu denen des Rafis waren.
> Ihr bewerbt die SW3 Lüfter mit der besseren Wasserkühlungseignung.
> Wurde dieses Problem auch behoben, oder haben die Lüfter immer noch einen größeren Durchmesser als 120 bzw 140mm?
> ...



Hallo zusammen

Hatte genau dasselbe Problem auf einem Alphacool Nexxos 360mm. Die SW1 und ich glaube auch die SW2 sind etwas grösser als die 120mm und 3 Stück passten deshalb nicht auf den Radiator. Ich habe 2x SW1 und 1x SW2 versucht und das hat nicht gepasst.  Habe dann 3x Phobya NB-eLoop 1000rpm verbaut, was problemlos klappte. Allerdings bin ich mit diesen Lüftern nicht 100% zufrieden da die bei gewissen Drehzahlen ziemlich summen und überlege auf die SW3 zu wechseln.

Mich würde deshalb auch sehr interessieren ob die neuen SW3 exakt 120mm einhalten.


----------



## be quiet! Support (5. Oktober 2016)

Hi Leute,

die Silent Wings 3 haben eine max. Breite von 119,5mm bzw. 139,5mm. 
Sollte also keine Probleme mit mehreren Lüftern auf einem Radiator geben.

Gruß Andre


----------



## corcoran2 (5. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Andre vom Support,

Nachdem ich gehäuft hier von den anfänglichen (!?) Problemen der SW3 gelesen habe, habe ich meine Bestellung der SW3 vorsichtshalber wieder returniert.
Statt derer habe ich dann die SW2 bestellt und versucht diese in die Front meines Silent Base 600 einzubauen. Dabei ließen sich die Pins auch mit Gewalt nicht durch die Einbaulöcher ziehen. Die 2. Variante mit den beiliegenden Schrauben gelang mir ebenso nicht auf Anhieb, da hier die Schrauben zu breit waren. Ich war daher gezwungen, die Löcher aufzubohren, damit ich endlich zum Ziel kam.
Ich halte beide Umstände für eine schwache Leistung, wenn Gerätschaften und Zubehör innerhalb eines Systems nicht kompatibel sind. Als Fan von be quiet! bin ich zum ersten Mal richtig enttäuscht.....

Gruß Detlef


----------



## bofri (7. Oktober 2016)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> die Silent Wings 3 haben eine max. Breite von 119,5mm bzw. 139,5mm.
> Sollte also keine Probleme mit mehreren Lüftern auf einem Radiator geben.
> ...



Alles klar, danke für die Antwort. Dann werde ich mir die SW3 mal anschauen.

MfG


----------



## iAcki (1. Februar 2017)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> So, nach 20 Stunden einlaufen dann mal ein paar Geräuschaufnahmen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi ihrs,

haben die SW3 nun noch immer die beschriebenen akustischen Probleme oder is das alles Schnee von gestern? Würde nämlich gern 3 SWs auf meinen Radi schnallen, da die Corsair mir zu sehr klackern. 


Gruß Christian


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. Februar 2017)

Die Silent Wings, sowohl in der zweiten als auch dritten Generation, gelten eigentlich immernoch mit zu den Leisesten ihrer Art.
Die besagten Geräusche sind im sehr leisen Zimmer natürlich zu hören, wenn man danach sucht bzw. näher herangeht. Im alltäglichen Gebrauch sollte allerdings nur das Rauschen der Luft hörbar sein


----------



## taglicht (1. Februar 2017)

Kann ich absolut bestätigen. 

Und gegen PWM-Gesäusel hilft nur die 3-Pin Variante.


----------



## iAcki (1. Februar 2017)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die Silent Wings, sowohl in der zweiten als auch dritten Generation, gelten eigentlich immernoch mit zu den Leisesten ihrer Art.
> Die besagten Geräusche sind im sehr leisen Zimmer natürlich zu hören, wenn man danach sucht bzw. näher herangeht. Im alltäglichen Gebrauch sollte allerdings nur das Rauschen der Luft hörbar sein



Ok,

dann werde ich mir die SW2 als 3-Pin kaufen. Vielleicht kann ich da einen gebrauchten Schnapper machen.

Danke euch.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Chimera (5. Februar 2017)

iAcki schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> dann werde ich mir die SW2 als 3-Pin kaufen. Vielleicht kann ich da einen gebrauchten Schnapper machen.
> 
> ...




SW2 auf dem Radi...geht zwar, mit bissel Bastelei, aber bei gleicher Drehzahl pusten die doch bissel weniger als die SW3. Hab zum Vergleich ja auch mal die SW2 auf den Radi geschnallt, war nicht wirklich viel leiser als mit den SW3, aber leistungsmässig bissel schlechter. Wenn man nicht grad geil auf jedes einzelne Grad ist, dann kann man es vernachlässigen. Wenn man aber möglichst hohe Kühlleistung will, greift man wohl besser zu den SW3 (die es ja auch als 3 Pin gibt  ).
Interessanterweise fand ich(!) die Shadow Wings auf dem Radi sogar etwas besser als die SW2, die Lautstärke war +/- gleich, aber die Sadow kamen den SW3 deutlich näher bzgl. der Leistung, was mich doch bissel überrascht hatte (hab natürlich alle 3 Lüfis mit gleicher Drehzahl, sprich 1000 U/min, drehen lassen und dann verglichen). K.A. ob da auch der Radi selber noch ne Rolle spielt, jedenfalls bin ich mit den SW3 an beiden Radis bisher sehr zufrieden


----------



## iAcki (6. Februar 2017)

Moinsen,

zu 100% habe ich mich noch nicht entschieden was ich machen werde. Meib "Problem" ist, dass ich direkt neben dem PC sitze, da er nun auf dem Schreibtisch steht und die Lüfter vorn in die Front sollen. Richtig aufdrehen werde ich die aus diesem Grund eh nicht, ich denke da so an max. 350 - 400 RPM, weniger aber immer besser. An sich wollte ich Corsair 120mm, aber die rattern so hart, selbst in der 3-PIN Variante, dass ich hier auf jeden Fall was anderes will. 

Das nächste Problem ist, dass die Lüfter schwarz/dunkel sein müssen, da sie mit der Front ein ordentliches Bild ergeben sollen. Mal schauen was ich nun mache, SW2 mit weniger Drucker oder SW3 mit "hohem Ton"?  Vielleicht werden es aber auch ganz andere Lüfter ....

Gruß Christian


----------



## Chimera (6. Februar 2017)

Nun, Frontlüfis sind ja eh so ne Sache. Wen nsie durch Gitter, Mesh/Staubfilter, Türe, usw. ziehen müssen, hat man halt an sich schon ein ganz anderes Geräuschlevel wie wenn sie frei drehen. Meine SW3 hängen im F31 kopfüber (also frei drehend) und im Shinobi Push&Pull und da merkt man auch schon den Geräuschunterschied. Wenn ich den hinteren Lüfi abschalte und nur noch der vordere drückt, ist es gleich ne ganze Ecke leiser, wobei es eben nicht mal störend (für mich) ist.
Hab mir damals für das Shinobi die eLoop B12-2 geholt, da sie als sauleise vermarktet wurden. Nun, in der Gehäusefornt jedenfalls eher nicht  Rattern oder schleifen zwar nicht, aber das Ansauggeräusch ist alles andere als ultraleise. Da fand ich die Noctua leicht(!) besser, wobei auch die nen ordentlichen Sound machen.
Bzgl. Farbe...da würd ich fast die SW2 ausschliessen, denn die sind bei mir alle nicht schwarz geblieben. Mit der Zeit wurde der Gummiring so weisslich. Hiess zwar von BQ her, dass man dies mit nem feuchten Lappen wegbekommt, hab mich dann aber doch eher für die drakonische Lösung entschieden: GROG Street Killer Ink  DAS bleibt nun garantiert schwarz, nicht mal mit Nitro bekommt man die schwarze Farbe ab  Übrigens, warum nicht zu Noctua greifen? Bitte jetzt nicht mit "Uiii nein, so nen kackbraunen Lüfi will ich nicht", denn die Redux sind ja keineswegs braun, sondern grau  Zudem sieht man sie in der Front ja auch eher weniger, oder? Aber die bieten auf alle Fälle vorallem im unteren Drehzahlbereich noch ne halbwegs ordentliche Leistung, während andere da schon eher mal umkippen bzw. einbrechen. Gäbe da sonst ja auch noch die Riing von Thermaltake, die halt einfach 1) recht teuer sind und 2) noch mit so nem RGB Zeugs daherkommen: Thermaltake (-> gibt es als 3 und 4 Pin). War selber erstaunt, wie leise die sind, kannt ich von bisherigen Tt Lüfis eben nicht  Oooder, wenn schwarz-weiss noch annehmbar ist: Thermalright TY-147A SQ. Hatte selber auf dem True Spirit 120 die kleinere Version und bis zum Tod des Lüfis (blieb einfach von einem Tag auf den anderen stehen), war auch der gar nicht mal übel. Hat zwar anfangs leicht geschliffen, doch nach 1h bei 12V lief das Teil kugelrund und ohne Geräusche. Ok, man kann jetzt zwar nicht 1:1 vom 120er auf den 140er übertragen, doch die meisten TR Lüfis bieten da ja nen guten Kmpro aus Leistung und Lautstärke zum fairen Preis (ist jedoch ein PWM).
Gibt ja auch noch die Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro, wobei die halt nicht jeder mag (ich auch nicht, fand deren Lagergeräusch grässlich) oder die eLoop (die gibt es im typischen NB weiss-schwarz, aber auch von Phobya als bräunlich-schwarz und Alphacool in blau-schwarz, jedoch nur als 120mm Version und von NB selber gibt es ja auch die 140mm Version. Bzgl. der Geräusche, die kann man halt leider nicht von XY und YZ auf den Nutzer XYZ übertragen, sprich die einen finden die eLoop super-duper hyperleise und andere wiederum finden sie fast schon laut...
Übrigens, mit dem Case auf Kopfhöhe...da machst du es dir aber schon auch schwer  Denn da hört man dann ja noch schneller irgendwelche Geräusche. Bei mir steht er 30cm neben mir, aber auf dem Boden und aus der Distanz hör ich von den SW3...rein gar nix, vorallem beim zocken nicht, da dann der DHE Kühler meiner 760 anfängt zu surren


----------



## iAcki (8. Februar 2017)

Hi,

vielen Dank für deine Mühe. Mega nett von dir so ausführlich über deine Erfahrungen zu berichten.
Ich werde nun doch die Corsair SP 120 Quiet Edition für die Front nehmen, da das Rattern vom AF kam und nicht von den SP. Im Case - Test hatte sich das aber irgendwie anders / komisch angehört, so dass ich die SP in Verdacht hatte. Gestern hab ich aber nochmals genauer hingesehen und auch die Lüfter einzeln angesteuert und siehe da, der AF ist der Ratterkönig, die SP waren noch schön leise. 

Das mit dem Mesh vor den Lüftern musste ich schon am eigenen Leib erfahren, so dass ich den verstaubten Kühler wohl in Kauf nehmen werde und den Filter weg lasse. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. Februar 2017)

Die alten Corsair, sowohl AF als auch SP, sind eigentlich überholt. Wenn man sie nicht gerade zum Spottpreis bekommt, gibt es deutlich bessere und vor allem langfristig laufruhigere Optionen.


----------



## Christian91 (22. Mai 2018)

Sind die Silent Wings 3 eigentlich nochmal verbessert worden, ist das mit dem PWM Klackern noch ?


----------



## Hauersumpfler (17. Juni 2018)

Da die BeQuiet Seite gerade offline ist und ich nicht an die Anleitung herankomme - weiß jemand wohin L / S bei den Gumminoppen müssen? Ich hab leider beide Fälle gesehen, in der Anleitung steht wohl S zur Gehäusewand, oft wird aber gesagt L zur Gehäusewand, weil der Lüfter dann das Gehäuse nicht berührt.

Hat jemand vielleicht die Anleitung und weiß wie es wirklich korrekt ist, bzw. wie macht ihr es?


----------



## Abductee (17. Juni 2018)

Detailbetrachtung, Teil 2 - Seite 3


> Die Gummipuffer der Anti-Vibrations-Befestigung können wieder in zwei  Richtungen montiert werden. In Richtung "L" bleibt zwischen Gehäuse und  Lüfterrahmen für optimale Entkopplung 1 mm Abstand, in Richtung "S"  schließt der Lüfter hingegen bündig mit dem Gehäuse ab.


----------



## Hauersumpfler (17. Juni 2018)

Dankeschön, das gibt Sinn!


----------

